# Above Average Amphibians Hamburg Feb 23 13



## Michael Shrom

I'll be vending at Hamburg as always:
dwarf white isopods, Porcellonides isopods, giant canyon isopods, Cylisticus isopods, orange isopods, Sinella springtails, Folsomia springtails. 8.00 - 12.00

wingless fruit flies and turkish gliders 8.00

soft moist salmon pellets 8.00

Marmokrebs 5.00

Axolotls: melanoid, wild type, wild type gfp, gold gfp, wild type adults, leucistic adults 10.00 - 60.00

Pleurodeles waltl 66% het for leucistic 30.00
Pleurodeles nebulosus (dwarf ribbed newt) 30.00
alpine newts 30.00
southern crested newt 30.00
Cynops cyanutus (blue tail newt) 20.00
Salamandra salamandra gallaica 40.00
java fern 600

Pseudotriton ruber replicas 6.00

Thanks
Michael Shrom


----------

